# New Monteverdi Vespers Recordings?



## BachJock (Aug 12, 2010)

Wondering if anyone knows of any newly released "Vespro della Beata Vergine (1610)" recordings which have come out during the Monteverdi year (400 years of publication). I've only been able to find two:

1) Seraphic Fire: This recording was released yesterday in the States and is already on the best-seller list. Seems to be creating quite a buzz on Facebook, etc. It is a "continuo only" recording. Quite remarkable in the singing and tempi, and beautiful youthful voices.

Itunes link here: 




2) Collegium Aureum / Pro Cantione Antiqua / Hannover Boys' Choir / Musica Fiata: It is listed as a new release, though it is definitively in the "old style" (used facetiously) -- lots of vibrato in the strings and voices. It seems like it ~may~ be a re-release of a 1970s recording (which would make sense, hearing the vocal style).

iTunes link here: 




Any other suggestions? I have many of the previously released versions, but was hoping for a flood of new recordings what with the 400th anniversary..


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

There is one by New College Oxford which is to be released this month - lets see........









http://www.crotchet.co.uk/NCR1382.html


----------

